# My 9th composition



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

This was a product of experimenting using a certain system, repeated phase shifting of 4 subjects of different lengths witch separate voice each. I find it quite catchy myself. Previous trials didn't work out and I was just about ready to give up the idea.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fencs9gn5t6594b/Enigmatic Op. 9.mid?dl=0


----------



## pokeefe0001 (Jan 15, 2017)

Since Dropbox doesn't have support for previewing midi files, we have to download it to listen. I, for one, am reluctant to files like this. I think you would get more listeners if you posted a more supported audio format.


----------

